# Virtuelles Netzwerk



## TimSz (28. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne auf meinem PC (Win XP) ein Programm installieren, das mir ein Netzwerk bzw. Internet simuliert.

Ich würde gerne zuerst eure Vorschläge dazu hören ohne konkret zu werden, da mich dieses Thema allgemein interessiert.

Im Endeffekt soll der Rechner "denken", dass er online ist, obwohl er unter den Domains (z.B. http://www.tutorials.de) eine falsche IP vorfindet, die in meinem Netzwerk dann die Abfragen annimmt.
Ich suche also praktisch auch einen virtuellen DNS-Server, damit ich Rechnern im Intranet (LAN) eigene Domains zuweisen kann, z.B. soll der lokale Rechner mit der IP 192.168.0.120 auch unter der Domain "www.tim.sz" zu erreichen sein.


Ich hoffe, dass ich ein paar interessante Beiträge von euch erhalten werde 

Gruß

Tim


----------

